
Why Radio Buttons and Checkboxes Can’t Co-Exist - schuppentier
https://uxmovement.com/forms/why-radio-buttons-and-checkboxes-cant-co-exist/
======
zzo38computer
I disagree. It is clearer to use separate shapes (or different colours, or
something to indicate the difference) for each case, I think, rather than
merely the words used.

------
JohnFen
I can't say as I agree with pretty much anything this essay posits. But I do
find it a bit ironic that many of the sins the author paints onto these
controls are the same sins that have become very, very common in modern UI
design.

